# Betta toys, anyone?



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

So, I was feeding my boys their dinner just now, and Mister Fishy II was following my finger all around the glass as I finished feeding and so I held it just at the water's surface and he came up and poked around at it and gave me a little nibble XD

I feel bad for my two boys being stuck in QT with nothing to do. It's the same routine for them every day- I wake up at about 11, turn their lamp on, get them their breakfast, change their water some time between 1 and 6, and then feed them dinner between 7 and 9. 

They don't do much.

Anyone have any suggestions for any toys I could give them to improve their stay? Since they stress out major when I do 100% water changes (Well, Zully does, Fishy not so much), I put a bit of gravel in their QTs (Not a lot, just a little) and a new plant in Fishy's (Zully's QT isn't tall enough for any plants but the one), and I do about a 75% change every day and a 100% every three days or so.

So homemade toys would be nice 

Thanks guys


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

There's a thread somewhere covering toys... I just can't remember where. One idea was ping pong balls, another was just shiny things they can move around and such.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

I dont think they like water changes every day. I found it easier to put a filter with a valve in the tank, as it is divided into three sections, and put the filter on the same side as one of the females. When the surface of the water looks kinda murky in another section, I just get the little container one of the Betta came in to cup the water and dump it in the filter side, that way clean water pours in to the other sides and the dirty water gets clean!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have something like this:









an actual fish toy. :3 they don't give it a second glance, though. >.>; so far, none of my bettas care about it.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I know this thread is a little out dated, but I found something super fun! There's a product called "dial a treat". It's a little red circular container with bloodworms, mysis shrimp, and daphnia. The spoon that comes with it has a little prong on the other end and you can stick the food in the prong and let them chase it. I expermiented a little and it also works greatwith pellets. Yay fun things for our bettas!


----------



## lexi21 (May 5, 2011)

CrowntailxKing is right is not good to change water so often, is better using sump


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Not a toy but: break a terra cotta pot in 1/2. Tada! Two hidey caves. Yay for bettas


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought some cubes from the Dollar Store, the type you put in the freezer to make colorful ice cubes.

The float on top of the water and they're colourful, but so far none of my bettas care about it.

I also got one of those balls that have holes in them after I saw someone else on this forum give that to their fish...


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I gave you that idea for the ball with holes. :-D My fish love their toy balls - they're always swimming through it and my HM male likes to do fighter jet maneuvers through his. They're only about 4 bucks at Toys R Us! Make sure that the balls are cleaned thoroughly with hot water. It might be a good idea to boil them, but I haven't had a problem with mine.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I put a bioball in some of my betta tanks but they just ignored it. 

Those balls at toys'r'us looks really cool though. I may have to break down and buy a million. Lol!

As for the water changes (even though that wasn't part of the question)... the fish are in QT which means they are probably sick for some reason so frequent water changes are crucial...


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

I gave my fish a hamster tube cuz he kept doing loops through his bridge hole, and he loves it, even does laps through it haha


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Buy your fishies an "r2 fish school" kit! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3JFmrlgWAk

I have one and I taught my betta, Apache, how to swim through a hoop for food! It's super fun. That way he gets some kind of mental stimulation every day... I am going to teach him more of the tricks when I have time... He also LOVES his floating betta log... and, he loves to watch his roomie the snail.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw someone on here bought a piece of PBC pipe that had 3 or 4 different holes and attachments on it, i bet a betta would have a blast in there!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

smellsfishie said:


> Buy your fishies an "r2 fish school" kit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3JFmrlgWAk
> 
> I have one and I taught my betta, Apache, how to swim through a hoop for food! It's super fun. That way he gets some kind of mental stimulation every day... I am going to teach him more of the tricks when I have time... He also LOVES his floating betta log... and, he loves to watch his roomie the snail.



That video is hilarious! :lol:

I want to train my fish to go through weave poles!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha  Isn't it?! Its so fun.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

A user on here has a fish he was teaching. His fish is named Hercules

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwgneyWVhNQ <--A new trick from the last post I saw.  Every time I see his fish learning these it makes me want to buy the kit lol. If you look up R2 Fish School Betta Hercules I think you can see all of em that he has learned so far. Go Hercules!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

cool  My betta is a little scared of the bubbles that come out of the feeding wand.. haha... Hercules is a bit more bold than my fish.


----------



## falconboy99 (May 14, 2011)

Bloodworms twice a week. Does the tank have a cave?


----------

